# Small access control system



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

Maglocks are a pain with fire codes, make sure you check out local requirements.
Centaur (cdvi) has a very cheap 2 door controller kit. Can be expanded. 
Most security panels have basic door control options and provide security integration. Better option for smaller offices with security requirements as well. (Honeywell, DSC, DMP, GE, etc )


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ppsh (Jan 2, 2014)

Would not recommend Linear/Nortek controls, MAJOR security flaws in both he hardware and software.

DSC, Honeywell-Ademco, HID are all good.

DSC has a kit with the majority of the stuff that you need, minus the keypad for programming and power supply. The kit runs about $650 and accepts all wiegand protocol input devices.
http://www.dsc.com/index.php?n=products&o=view&id=24


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Just post a picture of your feet at every entrance. That will keep everyone away and will cost much less than an access control system.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

They all work well enough mechanically, but sooner or later there is a theft or etc. and the customer wants to know who entered over the weekend. At that point, some soft functions become important: keeps accurate time, keeps a backlog of entries, names assigned to prox cards. 

I'd also consider who will do maintenance, you or the customer - reassigning / revoking cards when people are fired and hired, etc. - if it's going to be the customer it needs to be pretty easy.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

They have an existing alarm panel but I'm not that interested in trying to intergrate something new into their system that is maintained by a third party.

They have a front office entry and a rear warehouse entrance.
They are a 24/7 response business and they need guys to pick up equipment in the middle of the day and night.
They Realize the weakness of issuing keys and like the idea of fobbing in and having to use a key before turning off the alarm after hours.

My access control guy suggested to use a number of $3000 to $4000 for a new maglock system for two doors.
I pitched $1500 plus per door and they jumped on it.
I'm a little concerned now. I'm going to maybe drop a grand on hardware, It's going to take two guys a day to get the equipment in and run the cables plus another day for one guy to enroll cards, do some training and programming.

I would need 
24 man hours @ $100 per man hour =$2,500 for labor
$1000/.7 = $1,429 for materials

Yup, $4 grand 

That might only net me $600 for the job.
I hate to turn it down but might do it for the education


----------



## GrayHair (Jan 14, 2013)

I did access control with different burg panels and they work, but may leave a lot to be desired.

In addition to the ability to exit with No Prior Knowledge (motion detector, etc), the Life Safety Code requires a button marked PUSH TO EXIT within 5 feet of the door. That button has to unlock the maglock for 30 seconds, independent of the access system. Fire alarm or sprinkler supervisory system, if present, must also kill power to maglocks.

 The next items can result in service calls. Consider adding a magnetic contact to the door if the system allows you to relock the door immediately when it closes. 

 Also consider using Door Forced feature if available (door contact required). Will show door opened without motion being tripped or fob used outside; if it shows up in history, they'll know they have a problem and something isn't working right.


----------



## 309a (May 23, 2010)

Some mags have door contacts integrated into them. In Canada anyway, Fire alarm pull stations next to the door need to have a second set of contacts to drop the mags, and the FA panel also needs to be able to drop the mags. Electric strike/card reader/door contact/egress is a much simpler way to do things.


----------



## luckylerado (Mar 19, 2010)

Can you use a cipher lock type door knob replacement? There are dozens of flavors of these.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

http://adiglobal.us/Pages/Results.aspx?c=6110
Controllers
http://adiglobal.us/Pages/Results.aspx?c=6320
Locks
http://adiglobal.us/Pages/Results.aspx?c=6500
Readers
http://adiglobal.us/Pages/Results.aspx?c=6312
Request to Exit
http://adiglobal.us/Pages/Results.aspx?c=6400
Cards


----------

